# breakdown of hot UD look from sephora (w/ pic)



## orodwen (Aug 23, 2005)

1. Prep eyes for shade application with Primer Potion.

2. Line the upper lash line with a mix of Speed and Vapor eye shadows.

3. Apply Twice Baked eye shadow from the lower inner crease out into the upper outer crease and the corner of the eye, sweeping upward for a cat-eye effect.

4. Highlight the browbone with eye shadow in Chopper.

5. Apply Uzi eye shadow in the inner corner of the eye, extending slightly downward. Next to where you have extended this silver shadow, apply a thick, smokey line using Smoke Out Eye Pencil in Smoke. Go over this with eye shadow in Oil Slick.

6. On lashes apply 2 coats of Skyscraper Mascara in Gotham (upper and lower lashes).

7. Create straight, dramatic brows using the Brow Beater in Brunette. Pencil in a diagonal line.

8. Conceal dark circles using Surreal Skin Creamy Concealer in Hallucination. Apply Surreal Skin Liquid Makeup in Supernatural to the rest of the face. Highlight the bridge of the nose using eye shadow in Grind.

9. Dust Afterglow Blush in Quickie on the apples of the cheeks.

10. Line lips with Fur Lip Pencil; gloss over with XXX Shine Pot Gloss 
in Cocoa.

11. Dust Flavored Body Shimmer in Honey on the shoulders and neck.

hths!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh thanks! I love this look but I would never even attempt it without help lol!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

hot DAMN that's HOT!!!! jeeezas i've GOT to try that this weekend!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_hot DAMN that's HOT!!!! jeeezas i've GOT to try that this weekend!!!_

 
You better post your FOTD when you do this!!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks so much- i'm so gonna consider doing this.  Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_You better post your FOTD when you do this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i sure will doll!!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

That lip color is spankin'!


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (May 2, 2006)

That's a gorgeous look.


----------



## raine2x (May 3, 2006)

that's hot!! she almost looks doll-like


----------



## bama_beauty (May 4, 2006)

the color is awesome! I'm going to have to give this one a try


----------



## Angelic Me! (May 5, 2006)

Very nice Thanks


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

this is great! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



got a question though... are all the names u mentioned MACs? I wanna write up a shopping list.. i'm missing so many things now that I look into my makeup bag


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 1, 2006)

i love that look! i got a postcard with that look from UD with a tutorial and colors they used


----------



## ruhin (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, I hadn't seen it before, but what a gorgeous look!  Thanks so much for posting the breakdown.


----------



## orodwen (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 
_this is great! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



got a question though... are all the names u mentioned MACs? I wanna write up a shopping list.. i'm missing so many things now that I look into my makeup bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no, they are all urban decay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hths!


----------

